# Jamberry Nails?



## CC Haute Nails (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I recently found a nail product called Jamberry Nail Shields, I really like them and find that they have the best designs and I get 2-3 uses out of each sheet! They are not sold in stores, just through a rep. 

But check out the designs! http://www.jamberrynails.net/

mod edit: potential referral link removed.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty but these look like the same appliques that other companies like Sally Hansen has available. What's the cost on these?


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you mean, you get 2-3 uses out of each sheet? Are they removable and reusable?

ï»¿ï»¿Great concept (I like Sally Hansen as a preference), a lot of nice colours but $15.00 seems a little high. Selling through a rep (if the rep is not local) irks me for the fact that I can't see them ahead of time, if I want to order online.



> Originally Posted by *CC Haute Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 7, 2012)

I got these when savemore, at least I think it was savemore, had a half off deal for them.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 7, 2012)

It seems like the original poster is the rep herself?  Also, when I ordered these after buying the savemore deal, there was no "rep" involved, it was just Jamberry's own site, but now I cannot seem to find it online?  Did they change the way they are selling their products now?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out ciaobella. I went ahead and change the url.


----------



## CC Haute Nails (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty but these look like the same appliques that other companies like Sally Hansen has available. What's the cost on these?



Sorry for posting the link!!! My bad. I am still learning about them myself.

I saw them on a blog a few weeks ago and when I went to buy a sheet, I saw that they were bought from a rep, the start up deal was good so i jumped in, worse case I lost a bit of $$.

Funny thing is I bought OPI sets, like the Best Of kit for Xmas gifts.

Anyway, I used to use Sally Hansen, the thing I did not like is that they dried out if I did not finish a pack and they seemed to tear because they are actually nail polish. These are more like stickers but very thin and applied with heat. Like Sally Hansen I find they are better if I put them on at night and let them "cure".


----------



## nataliexxmarie (Mar 10, 2012)

@ciaobella9821 yes Jamberry has changed the way the product is sold. You can go to the main website and search for a consultant and order straight from the website without having to speak with anyone. Currently there is a sale and new designs are scheduled to come out on the 15th! 

P.S. I know this response is all late but I just joined =)~


----------



## nataliexxmarie (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Dinitchka, it's actually worth the price because what the first person meant by 2-3 uses is one pack has 18 shields. The average length nails only use 5 shields for 10 nails because you can cut them in half, so you're getting 3 uses out of the one pack and no you're not re-using. The difference with Sally Hansen is their product is made from actual nail polish which dries out once opened and also chips. Yes, I'm a JB consultant but I've used Sally Hansen before finding Jamberry. Also, if you want to order online from a consultant that is not local you can request a free sample...so no worries on that part!


----------

